# I.S.O. Salmon Cake Recipes



## Chef Munky (Jan 16, 2016)

I'd like to make Salmon mini appetizer cakes for myself for dinner tonight.
Working on getting back my lagging lately appetite.
I've never made them before. Crab cakes yes. Np there.

Here's where I'm stuck. Every recipe I've googled calls for either canned (doesn't mention can size in many recipes)
Or previously cooked smoked or baked Salmon. Why?

Canned Tuna is lucky to have a spot in my cuboard. Can't stand the stuff.

Baked or fried.. Individual choice? Dry cakes doesn't sound appealing. Be nice to the Salmon. It's dainty.

Is fresh Salmon not a good idea?

Seems everyone is using different binders as well. From Panko to Flax seed, and oatmeal, crackers... The list goes on. What's the best one for salmon?

Dill is out as a spice. I'm not a Dilly of a person. Just a P.I.T.A.

I'll just be using 1 fillet. It weighs 1Lb 3/4 oz.

How would you make Fresh Salmon Cakes?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 16, 2016)

Hmm.  Not a salmon fan, but what you could do is to finely mince it, add some minced onion, citrus juice of choice, form into patties, dredge in egg wash and seasoned flour or panko, and fry or bake.

If it's REALLY fresh, you could try ceviche.

I only eat salmon if it's smoked, or if I caught it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 16, 2016)

I think it's because salmon cakes were created as a way to use leftover cooked salmon. Cooked fish flakes apart easily (it's kind of a pain to mince fresh fish), so in order to bread and cook it again, egg is used as a binder, mayo for moisture and breadcrumbs or panko to make the outside crispy. Seasoning is up to you. You only bake or fry it long enough to brown the outside and warm it through.

What's "best" for the binder and seasoning is individual preference or what you have on hand. I'm not sure it matters much to the flavor.

If I were going to make them, I'd use Ina Garten's recipe, probably with less veggies and no Worcestershire: Salmon Cakes Recipe : Ina Garten : Food Network


----------



## creative (Jan 16, 2016)

Crab has a more intense flavour than salmon so salmon needs a bit of help e.g. perhaps some small pieces of smoked salmon? I think tinned salmon lends itself better to this than freshly cooked salmon with its large flakes (such a shame to pulverise them).

I always use mashed potatoes as a base (half mash to half fish, bound with egg plus seasonings.  Some tartare sauce might go well in the mix. Formed into cakes then chilled till firm, when they can be pane-ed (flour, egg, and crumbed).


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 16, 2016)

Salmon. small bit of diced onion, seasonings. (Old Bay?) Use a rolling pin on a few Ritz or Saltines and add egg as a binder. Pat out and pan fry. Sometimes I dust them with a bit of flour before cooking.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 16, 2016)

Try looking for "Salmon Burgers".

Perfect Salmon Burgers Recipe : Food Network Kitchen : Food Network


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2016)

I've made in the past from Fresh salmon kind of like pan fried hamburger. Using meat grinder mince the fish, add an egg, seasoning, make patties and pan fry for a minute or two on each size depending how big they are and how raw or well done you like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 16, 2016)

Dx makes salmon cakes using canned salmon, so not repeating a recipe.   She usually tops w/ creamed peas, I think based on Catholic grade school lunch.  I prefer a lemony tzatziki sauce, just add some zest and a tsp or so  lemon juice to the yogurt/ cuke, and I use mint oregano (no dill for me) for the herbs.


----------



## Chef Munky (Jan 17, 2016)

*Is Still Seeking Out....*

Awe, you guy's aren't going to believe this one. Jipped again!

I decided to make both fillets.Marinated them all day in the fridge. Nothing fancy. Don't care for heavy sauces on my grilled Salmon. Also made a batch of Red Lobster's Biscuits to go with it.

When I went to bed their was still 3 large fillets left and 8 biscuits.
I was going to use that as a binder with the eggs and seasonings for Salmon cakes today.
Figured why not? Just experimenting anyways.

My husband and son loved the Salmon.I liked it to.Had only a half of a fillet. It was really rich and filling. I specifically told them both that I wanted the left overs to make Salmon Cakes today. Guess they forgot on purpose! because they ate it all. 
Isn't that called "Poaching?" Do I need a no trespassing sign for the fridge?

So this experiment will have to be done at another time.  It's like the pie maker. I had to make them on the sly just so I could have one once in a while. Here we go again...


----------

